# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صحيفة دعوى تعويض عن اتلاف سيارة باهمال

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صحيفة دعوى تعويض عن اتلاف سيارة باهمال**انه فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. بناء على طلب السيد/ ............. و مهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. و محله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ............. المحامى الكائن ............. أنا ............. محضر محكمة ............. قد أنتقلت الى محل اقامة :
السيد .............و مهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. مخاطبا ............. 
* *و أعلنته بالآتى**بتاريخ............. و بينما كان الطالب يقف بسيارته الخاصة رقم ............. ملاكى ............. باشارة المرور بشارع ............. قسم ............. فوجىء بسيارة المعلن اليه رقم ............. تصطدم به من الخلف بعنف مما أدى الى اصابته باصابات تضمنها التقرير الطبى و الى اتلاف مؤخرة السيارة تماما مما تطلب تغيير ............. قيمتها ............. جنيها و دفع اجور سمكرة و دهانات بلغت ............. جنيهاو ترتب على ذلك حرمان الطالب من الانتفاع هو و أسرته بالسيارة مدة الاصلاح التى استغرقت ............. يوما و اضطراره الى استعمال السيارات الاجرة التى دفع أجورا لها بلغت............. جنيها فضلا عما كان يلاقية من صعاب فى العثور عليها و من ثم تكون قيمة الضرر الذى لحق بالطالب مبلغ ............. جنيها . 
و اذ قيدت الواقعة برمتها جنحة برقم ............. لسنه ............. قيدتها النيابة ضد المعلن اليه و أمرت بتقديمه لمحكمة الجنح لتسببه باهماله فى اصابة الطالب بأن قاد سيارته بحالة ينجم عنها الخطر فصدم سيارة الاخير و أحدث اصابته و بجلسة ............. قضت المحكمة بادانة المعلن اليه و أصبح الحكم نهائيا . 
و لما كان المقرر قانونا أن الاصل فى دعاوى الحقوق المدنية أن ترفع الى المحاكم المدنية و انما أباح القانون استثناء رفعها الى المحكمة الجنائية متى كانت تابعة للدعوى الجنائية أى أن يكون طلب التعويض ناشئا مباشرة عن الفعل الضار المكون للجريمة موضوع الدعوى الجنائية المنظورة فاذا لم يكن كذلك سقطت هذه الاباحة و من ثم ينعقد الاختصاص بنظر دعوى التعويض عن الاضرار التى لحقت بالسيارة للمحاكم المدنية اذ لا يعرف القانون الجنائى جريمة اتلاف المنقول باهمال .
ولما كانت الجريمة التى أدين المعلن اليه فيها عن اصابة الطالب تدل على توافر الخطأ التقصيرى فى حقه و هو ذات الخطأ الذى أدى الى اتلاف السيارة فيكون متوافرا اعمالا لحجية الحكم الجنائى باعتباره خطأ مشتركا بين الجريمة وواقعة الاتلاف التى يوجب القانون لذلك و قف سريان تقادمها طوال مدة المحاكمة الجنائية .
لما كان ما تقدم و كان خطأ المعلن اليه ثابت بموجب الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى الجنحة سالفة الذكر و قد أدى الى الاضرار بالطالب على النحو المتقدم و كانت المادة 163 من القانون المدنى تنص على أن كل خطأ سبب ضررا للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض .
* *بناء عليه**أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخه الىمحل اقامة المعلن اليه و أعلنته بصورة من هذا و كلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ............. الدائرة ............. بمقرها الكائن بشارع ............. وذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. لسماع الحكمبالزامه بصفته بأن يدفع للطالب مبلغ ............. جنيها على سبيل التعويض و المصاريف و مقابل أتعاب المحاماه و شمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة .
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق و لأجل العلم .. 		*

----------

